# Liquid Tamox dosage simple question.



## MillerMan (May 2, 2010)

I have a bottle of 50 ml 20mg/ml of liquid tamox.  This means that if im doing 20 mg a day Ill have 50 servings correct? It came without a measuring dropper so im just trying to think of the best way to gauge my servings.


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 2, 2010)

Yes, is this for pct?


----------



## fredlabrute (May 2, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Yes, is this for pct?


 
I have the same from our sponsor, 3 bottles,what kind of dosage do you suggest Da beast???


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 2, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> I have the same from our sponsor, 3 bottles,what kind of dosage do you suggest Da beast???


 
If you're looking to use it soley for pct a typical dose scheme is 40/40/20/20   that 40mg/day for first 2 weeks/20 for second two.

I suggest you do a lot of research on this if it's not something you understand, b/c I have no idea what your cycle or purpose if for its use.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 2, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> If you're looking to use it soley for pct a typical dose scheme is 40/40/20/20 that 40mg/day for first 2 weeks/20 for second two.
> 
> I suggest you do a lot of research on this if it's not something you understand, b/c I have no idea what your cycle or purpose if for its use.


 
For PCT,after a 12 wks cycle of 500mg ew test E and 400mg bold, with 50mg winstrol last 3wks.


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 2, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> For PCT,after a 12 wks cycle of 500mg ew test E and 400mg bold, with 50mg winstrol last 3wks.


 
3 weeks after last shot of bold, start nolva as I stated(40/40/20/20).  You could also consider adding aromasin as it seems like a promising pct drug, I'll be trying this for my pct coming up...I'd look into it.  

There are definitely some more experienced users here, but that's a pretty easy cookie-cutter recommendation.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 2, 2010)

I'm using A-dex during cycle as an AI, sorry i forget to mention!!!


----------



## fredlabrute (May 2, 2010)

I don't have nolva on hands would liquid tamox do the trick!


----------



## MillerMan (May 2, 2010)

I am using nolva for PCT to Hdrol, I had not planned on it but started experiencing aggravated gyno from childhood from the Hdrol and Propecia combo together I believe.  I since stopped using propecia and am trying to reverse my gyno symptoms back to normal, then hopefully will resume propecia again to save my hair!


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 2, 2010)

MillerMan said:


> I am using nolva for PCT to Hdrol, I had not planned on it but started experiencing aggravated gyno from childhood from the Hdrol and Propecia combo together I believe. I since stopped using propecia and am trying to reverse my gyno symptoms back to normal, then hopefully will resume propecia again to save my hair!


 
Not knowing much about hdrol, I can't say if nolva will help or not.  

If the gyno is from estrogen build-up then nolva at 20mg/day would cut down on the puffyness, but it will not get rid of any lumps(if you have developed them).  

If hdrol causes progesterin issues then nolva will make your problems worse.


----------



## MillerMan (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone explain to me if hdrol does this, and why nolva would make it worse? I don't want to dig myself a bigger hole, is the same true of letro?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 2, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> I don't have nolva on hands would liquid tamox do the trick!


 Liquid Tamox is Nolvedex!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredlabrute (May 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Liquid Tamox is Nolvedex!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks J,did know liquid tamox was use as PCT, just didn't know tamoxiphene was actually Nolvadex!
Did you ever try it,i'm talking 'bout liquid tamox from CEM!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Liquid Tamox is Nolvedex!!!!!!!!!!


 
Dohhhh


----------



## jcar1016 (May 2, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Thanks J,did know liquid tamox was use as PCT, just didn't know tamoxiphene was actually Nolvadex!
> Did you ever try it,i'm talking 'bout liquid tamox from CEM!


 Nah bro cant say as I have. Never used CEM tamox. Alot a guys say its gtg tho take it for what its worth.


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 3, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> 3 weeks after last shot of bold, start nolva as I stated(40/40/20/20).  You could also consider adding aromasin as it seems like a promising pct drug, I'll be trying this for my pct coming up...I'd look into it.
> 
> There are definitely some more experienced users here, but that's a pretty easy cookie-cutter recommendation.




Yes, aromasin is IMO a necessity in PCT. As it is the only AI that will not cause an estro rebound. And if you did not know, estrogen is 220x more effective at shutting down the production of testosterone though the HPTA than testosterone it's self is.


----------



## fernand165 (Sep 20, 2015)

Whe u guys are referring to "liquid tamox" is it the same stuff i can get on line that states "not for human consumption"? Have any one try this stuff and if u have is it any good?


----------

